# Lip Balm Questions



## perfectsoap (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi!
Two questions... 
1. Do you need a preservative with Lip Balm?
2. Anyone ever add anything to add an SPF to Lip Balm?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

You do not need preserve since it is a solid w/o any water content. Because it is solid it means water can not get into it to spoil it later either.

Don't know about the SPF.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Tab.
Heh    Wrong Forum to ask that!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

That's OK, gotcha in the right place now!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_spf_lipbalm.htm

http://www.missionpeaksoap.com/lotion_supply.htm read about zinc and SPF here

http://home.earthlink.net/~skinesscentuals/Sunblock.htm


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 23, 2008)

Although there is question in preserative - I use Vit E oil in my balms... It does not preserve, but keeps fats from going rancid (at least that is my understanding).  Good Luck.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Tabitha and  itsmeroro


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

I use straight Shea BUtter and flavor oil...never have had a problem...


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 28, 2008)

Lane,
You only use Shea, no wax or soft oils? Sounds interesting!
Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jan 28, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> Lane,
> You only use Shea, no wax or soft oils? Sounds interesting!
> Jeff


 Yup, that's how I do it. Pure Shea & flavor. I am a huge huge Shea fan.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll have to give that a try!
Thanks!
Oh, refined or unrefined?

Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jan 28, 2008)

If I am adding flavor, refined, if I am making a "pure" balm,(can be used on cuticles and dry spots) I use unrefined.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 29, 2008)

Lane,
I ordered oval tubes, round plastic uhh containers and rectangle metal tins with sliding lids. 
Do you have any tips for what to use for a label for the tubes? Oval or round?
I was looking at Avery labels, but didn't know if there was a better idea?
do you use the plastic wraps?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeff- Address labels!!  I use vistaprint.com because I get a lot of my stuff there. If you trim the ends just a bit, they are the perfect length! What are you using for tin label? Plus you can also print out you label on paper, cut it to size and wrap packaging tape around the tube.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 29, 2008)

Lane - Not using anything on the tin. I just ordered some to see if I like them and they are awesome, but a little pricey! 
I thought about adding a sticker or design on a transparent a sticker/label.
Would love to paint on them, but time and I doubt it would last long.
Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> Would love to paint on them, but time and I doubt it would last long.
> Jeff


Painting would be really neat and add to the "coolness" of a handmade product.    You could always paint the tops and clear coat them...I have always wanted to use the tins...but, yeah...they cost too much


----------

